# New Model Fixed Frame Mods



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Here's the New Model Fixed frame Roger has come up with recently.

I completely changed the forks because I have been wanting to try this for a long time. I noticed some of the top shooters on this site ( and others ) use frames with narrower forks, so I wanted to see if it made any difference, ( for me ).

The standard forks are 3 5/8" between the forks, I made them 2 7/8".

The height of the forks are 7/8" and I made them 1 3/16"

The " U " gap on the forks are between .035 and .038 ( approximately ) . I made the opening on mine 1/8" and slipped some 1745 tube over the entire " U ". I like what I see so far, but if there's any slipping issue I'll change to a 3/32" gap.

All I can say is that the results are dramatic ( for me ) as far as more consistent accuracy . I absolutely love this new frame. I'm going to change one of my RH frames over to the same forks or just swap this one onto a RH frame to see if I get the same results.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Very nice ! I really like the idea.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice...


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Looks really good


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Just as in relading gun ammo for a specific gun to make it spot on every time, there's a sweet spot in there somewhere for every slingshot frame...the right rubber/length/type/width etc.. and the right draw length, the right anchor point, the right ammo, the right "pinch" of the pouch, the right release and the right forks. It is literally a world of experimentation to find that sweet spot combination. That's what makes this sport interesting...experimentation. Looks like you've arrived at the sweet spot! Great, enjoy the rest of the week killing cans and maybe some badge work.

Those ergo handles that Roger makes are super in my book although I've not one in my collection, and yours especially has some interesting pattern in it. I bet this SS will be or IS, your fav.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Chuck, You nailed it. Both these frames are super comfortable, shoot like all Rogers frames and easy on the eye.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks, yeah, bet you are super pleased with your result and yes, Roger's stuff is very easy on the eye alright. You can gather from my own projects, I'm into super ergo designs...and Roger's is that.

I tried a rotation form design that Roger is so noted for (and has so many pleased recipients of same) but noted it was no more accurate than the rest of mine. So I just stabilized the rotating fork to make it not rotate. You have to get both bands EXACTLY alike on a rotating fork...any small variance of bands' width torques the fork sideways. Since you use tubes that's not an issue.

I really like Roger's wire frame band attachment, that's what I use on all mine...a stretch and insert, no tie, no fuss no muss and fast. Roger's wire frame attachment method rocks.

Roger's handles remind me of the famous Hammerli competition pistol...the grip.

Glad you found your sweet spot with that particular frame/handle/band combo...it's a neat feeling, isn't it!

Sure appreciate your posting this...you slid some tubing over the fork posts to give more purchase and to take up some slap....that's quite a nice invention on your part. Nice job on the custom wire fork as well.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks Chuck. I found that the RH forks shoot just as good with flats as they do with tubes and never had an issue with lining up either. Although I have the Fixed Frame set up with tubes in the picture, I switched it over to flats to see how it shot. In fact, I think I'm going to keep this frame as a dedicated flat shooter.

The tubes over the "U" seems to be working out well, especially with the flats. I'll try this for awhile and if I see any difference in band life I'll do the same on some of my other frames I'll be using flats on. If there's not a difference I'll just leave them as they are.


----------

